# spawning moss



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

where can i get some, which is best for p's?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I will sugest you not use it. It makes it a pain in the ass to take the eggs out if they do breed, if you even see that they bred at all. I once used a breding mat made of peat, and I didn't even know they had bred because I couldn't see the eggs. When I took the mat out, 100's of fry came swimming out. I am sure that 80% of them were causght in the mat.

If you are going to use it, try java moss or something that is live like that. just don't use the a mat, or anything that covers the majority of the tank bottom.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

i picked up this stuff today called russian moss, its live but very dense, ever heard of it?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

gloom said:


> i picked up this stuff today called russian moss, its live but very dense, ever heard of it?


It needs alot of light.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

lets see some pics of that stuff i would really like some sort of moss in my tank


----------

